# probleme nach online games



## Taares (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

ich habe folgendes problem:

immer wenn ich aus einem onlinegame (steam games, oder eq2 usw.) aussteige, fieren sämtliche icons und auch sonst alles ein, kann nichts mehr mit der maus anklicken, nur mit dem keyboard kann ich wieder neu starten
und ich muss immer ein paar mal starten, bis sich das problem wieder erledigt hat,
woran könnte das liegen? hab sämtliches auf neuesten stand


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2011)

Ganz sicher auch alle Boardtreiber aktuell? ggf auch mal separat nach einem LAN-Treiber schauen. UNd teste mal ohne Firewall&Virenscanner


----------

